# Gamethread:Hornets at Pacers 6PM Cent Tues. 2/21



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

*New Orleans/Oklahoma City Hornets(29-23)*​ 
*at Indiana Pacers (26-23)*​*6PM Central Tuesday Feb 21st Conseco Field House*​ 
*Important Matchup between two hot teams coming out of the All Star **Break.The Pacers have won five of six emerging from a period of tumultuos change.The Hornets have won 9 of their last ten,and have the league's fourth best record since January 1st.However they have not proven that they can beat good teams on the road.A key matchup should be the defense of Anthony Johnson against **Chris Paul and the matchup of the Hornets wingplayers against Peja and Jackson.*
Game Preview​ 
*Probable Starters.Click on photo for profile*​*<TABLE borderColor=#0000ff width="100%" border=3><TBODY><TR align=middle><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD></TR><TR align=middle><TD>Name</TD><TD>Chris Paul</TD><TD>Kirk Snyder</TD><TD>PJ Brown</TD><TD>Desmond Mason</TD><TD>David West</TD></TR><TR align=middle><TD>PPG</TD><TD>15.9</TD><TD>8.2</TD><TD>9.7</TD><TD>10.9</TD><TD>16.8</TD></TR><TR align=middle><TD>RPG</TD><TD>5.6</TD><TD>2.6</TD><TD>7.6</TD><TD>4.2</TD><TD>7.8</TD></TR><TR align=middle><TD>APG</TD><TD>7.7</TD><TD>1.6</TD><TD>1.2</TD><TD>.9</TD><TD>1.3</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
**<TABLE borderColor=#0000ff width="100%" border=3><TBODY><TR align=middle><TD>Key Reserves</TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD></TR><TR align=middle><TD>Name</TD><TD>Speedy Claxton</TD><TD>Aaron Williams</TD><TD>Rasual Butler</TD><TD>Moochie Norris </TD><TD>Bostjan Nachbar </TD></TR><TR align=middle><TD>PPG</TD><TD>12.7</TD><TD>3.5</TD><TD>7.6</TD><TD>2.4</TD><TD>4.8</TD></TR><TR align=middle><TD>RPG</TD><TD>3.0</TD><TD>2.7</TD><TD>2.4</TD><TD>1.2</TD><TD>2.0</TD></TR><TR align=middle><TD>APG</TD><TD>4.7</TD><TD>.3</TD><TD>.4</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>.9</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>*



*Probable Starters*

<TABLE borderColor=#0000ff width="100%" border=3><TBODY><TR align=middle><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TR align=middle><TD>*Name*</TD><TD>*Anthony Johnson*</TD><TD>*Stephen Jackson*</TD><TD>*Peja Stojakovic*</TD><TD>*Jeff Foster*</TD><TD>*Scott Pollard*</TD><TR align=middle><TD>*PPG*</TD><TD>7.7</TD><TD>15.9</TD><TD>16.9</TD><TD>5.7</TD><TD>4.0</TD><TR align=middle><TD>*RPG*</TD><TD>2.3</TD><TD>4.1</TD><TD>5.6</TD><TD>7.9</TD><TD>4.9</TD><TR align=middle><TD>*APG*</TD><TD>4.0</TD><TD>.2</TD><TD>2.1</TD><TD>.5</TD><TD>.5</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>

<TABLE borderColor=#0000ff width="100%" border=3><TBODY><TR align=middle><TD>







Key
Reserves



</TD><TD>





</TD><TD>





</TD><TD>





</TD><TD>





</TD><TD>





</TD><TR align=middle><TD>*Name*</TD><TD>*Danny Granger*</TD><TD>*David Harrison*</TD><TD>*Sarunas Jasikevicius*</TD><TD>*Jamal Tinsley*</TD><TD>*Austin Croshere*</TD><TR align=middle><TD>*PPG*</TD><TD>6.6</TD><TD>4.9</TD><TD>8.5</TD><TD>10.4</TD><TD>8.7</TD><TR align=middle><TD>*RPG*</TD><TD>4.6</TD><TD>3.6</TD><TD>2.4</TD><TD>3.8</TD><TD>5.9</TD><TR align=middle><TD>*APG*</TD><TD>1.0</TD><TD>2.4</TD><TD>3.2</TD><TD>4.9</TD><TD>1.2</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## Jermaniac Fan (Jul 27, 2003)

Tinsley won't play because he's injured...

Hornets 99
Pacers 94

btw you have done good work with this game thread.. looks great!


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

hornets 103
pacers 96
what do you think the odds are of having all 5 hornets starters average double figures by the seasons end? snyders been on a tear lately, and pj is damn close. that wold be an amazing accomplishment this season.


----------



## supermati (Mar 28, 2005)

This will be a very nice game to watch.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Tooeasy said:


> hornets 103
> pacers 96
> what do you think the odds are of having all 5 hornets starters average double figures by the seasons end? snyders been on a tear lately, and pj is damn close. that wold be an amazing accomplishment this season.


 You figure in Speedy and the Hornets already nearly have five double digit scorers.I think they would love to pick up someone before the deadline to take a few minutes away from P.J though.I think he's averaging around 36 minutes a game and going up a lot of guys with big lbs on him too.


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

agreed with Jermaniac Fan, nice game thread :cheers: and good luck!


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Ok guys, word has it that West is out tonight due to the birth of his baby.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

If that's true it's pretty hard to see how the Hornets can win this one.Not like they are a terrific road team any way.The rest of the games this month are critical,the schedeule gets real tough next month.


----------



## Shrimpnose (Feb 21, 2006)

Vroman starts....Williams stays out of foul trouble (right).... B Bass off the bench...we'll still win...93-86


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Im baaaaaaaaaaaaaack...sorry school has been kicking my butt...


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Good to see you Jsimo12! What the heck is Snyder doing tonight??!! He needs to wake up. Before this season I'd never say this but right now we need WEST! 

Ok, Snyder now has 2 in a row. Hopefully he'll start to feel it.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

The Hornets got no balance at all in this game...Not like you could expect it w/o David West.Only thing to do now is hope Toronto and Portland can help us out...Toronto is up 7 at the half in Memphis.Not like either of thsoe teams are likely to help us out that much.You don't know how much Portland is going to try to win or try to get experience for their teenyboppers either.Entirely possible that they could hold out some of their experienced players beause of impending trades also.


----------



## supermati (Mar 28, 2005)

Well, a lost.
Anyway it had to come sometime, doesn't it?
Paul had a very good game.


----------



## TheChampion (Nov 28, 2004)

obviously the fact that we did not have david west in the line up contributed to our loss, and i think that is a direct reflection of our lack of solid depth from our big men. when chris paul goes down, speedy steps up and we now have moochie as well.. we did well without playing with our playmaker, paul, who many would say is our best player and would expect us to fail miserably without. we lose our big man though and we can't execute it seems like.. chris paul had a nice game tonight.. one of the lone bright spots from this one... hopefully david west is back soon, although i understand that family comes first...

all this combined with us being away from home and coming back a little rusty after the all-star break led to this big loss. i would have loved to see another W but we can't win 'em all. indy is a solid team anyway, not a bad game to lose.. go hornets!


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Brandon Bass was the only Hornet not to get any minutes...


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Good game guys.... :cheers: 

Your squad will definetly bounce back theres no doubt about that....

Good luck in the future... :cheers: 

Oh and great looking game thread D...




*Go PaCeRs!!!!*


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Man I love CP3's handles man...he just straight demoralized people this game. To bad we couldn't get the W. Im not worried about it to much we've far exceeded expecations.

And Congratulations to Mr. and Mrs. DWest and baby DWest...! :cheers:


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Jsimo12 said:


> Man I love CP3's handles man...he just straight demoralized people this game.


His defense did, too. One of the fouls he drew on Harrison by grabbing his jersey left me laughing. This guy is by far exceeding my high expectations.


----------

